# Keyesville 2013



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never too early to start talking about it.

March 9-10, 2013.

Keyesville Classic 2013


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I can almost hear the rumble of tension discs already ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It'd be cool to get a handful of T-disks out there this year. I plan to run one. Maybe even sacrifice a white OnZa for the event.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I will likely run one as well. Seeing is I have so much mechanical luck at that event.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Year of the Tension Disk!!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dang, the tension in your discks is palpable, even five months out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You have five months to find one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Is putting playing cards in the spokes close enough to having discs, because I would really like to go.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Is putting playing cards in the spokes close enough to having discs, because I would really like to go.


Tension Disk your Ritchey and go!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Is putting playing cards in the spokes close enough to having discs, because I would really like to go.


Only vintage BlackJack cards and only if held in place by wooden clothespins and only if you're riding a Schwinn Lemon Peeler with **** tail in the sissy bar.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> You have five months to find one.


It'd be hilarious to have a whole fleet of discked bikes for the vintage race.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

yo-Nate-y said:


> It'd be hilarious to have a whole fleet of discked bikes for the vintage race.


It certainly would make things interesting. As in, whose will blow up first?

[mine blew up 5 mins from the start in 2010]


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Tension disc piñatas anyone?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Barely a scratch ... it'll buff right out.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wait ...

Ameybrook,
You didn't hear someone yell *"Pull!"* before that hole appeared, did you?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Not me, although I do have that matching outfit.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Is that what they typically look like when one blows?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

No disc but I got a sweet set of spins I can mount up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Tension Disk your Ritchey and go!


That would be sacrilegious!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe Rumpfy can bring a few extras. :thumbsup:
I was thinking I could use a clear Pro


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> Is that what they typically look like when one blows?


low hanging fruit

anyone gonna take a swing at this?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


> low hanging fruit
> 
> anyone gonna take a swing at this?


:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> low hanging fruit
> anyone gonna take a swing at this?


Sure.



CCMDoc said:


> Is that what they typically look like when one blows?


If you do it right.....


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

How about some Spinergy mags on a 41dx? Stopping could be a problem.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Ok, now it's definitely time to start thinking about Keyesville 2013! Hoping for good weather agian this year! Are all the usual suspects gonna be there again? I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I keep looking for registration to open. 

In like a dirty shirt!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

In,
Just need to finish a project or two.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

In. Not sure what I'm bringing, but definitely in.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm in unless there is a blizzard scheduled for that weekend.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ditto.....and I may even stay the whole weekend this time!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm in. Already told the wife. I spent the whole week of Christmas with her parents so she owes me. I plan to bring at least three bikes. My 41 Dx for sure but I wonder if my handlebars will make it through the snake pit. They are pretty wide.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Ditto.....and I may even stay the whole weekend this time!


You fcukin' better.



sandmangts said:


> I'm in. Already told the wife. I spent the whole week of Christmas with her parents so she owes me. I plan to bring at least three bikes. My 41 Dx for sure but I wonder if my handlebars will make it through the snake pit. They are pretty wide.


They can't be any wider than what the DH 'bros' are running these days right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm bringing my 90 Klein and an as yet undecided 2nd vintage bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Registration still not open?

Drat. 

Still need to buy a bike box/bag. 

And lose 30 pounds ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Registration still not open?
> 
> Drat.
> 
> ...


Use a cardboard box, and

Nobody cares what you look like, just your bike....

(except Rumpfy)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> Nobody cares what you look like
> 
> (except Rumpfy)


:eekster::eekster:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

And lose 30 pounds ...[/QUOTE]

I'm right there with ya!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm bringing my 90 Klein.


You're going to race with road slicks?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I'm in unless there is a blizzard scheduled for that weekend.


w&*(ss


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

My Maui bike tour is a week later this year so depending on the weather in northern cal, I'll probably be there and be racing Don again


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Nobody cares what you look like, just your bike....
> (except Rumpfy)


True on both accounts.



laffeaux said:


> You're going to race with road slicks?


Thats just silly. I'm going to carry it everywhere.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

So basically, cyclocross? 

Gnarly.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> So basically, cyclocross?
> 
> Gnarly.


You misunderstood ...

Rumpfy is going to carry *ME* around the course ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> You misunderstood ...
> 
> Rumpfy is going to carry *ME* around the course ...  :thumbsup:


 I would race the steel Tomac Mongoose.. BAM:thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> I would race the steel Tomac Mongoose.. BAM:thumbsup:


Maybe that's the one to go ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Erik & Sammi?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Am I missing some link or is registration not yet open?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Am I missing some link or is registration not yet open?


Don't sweat registration. There will be opportunity Friday afternoon to do it in town. We will be there carbo loading on good beer and tavern food. Need to show up the single speeders on proper race prep..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Don't sweat registration. There will be opportunity Friday afternoon to do it in town. We will be there carbo loading on good beer and tavern food. Need to show up the single speeders on proper race prep..


Yup. Easy enough to reg the day before. We all head into town to check in, get our numbers, eat, drink, hang out.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Don't sweat registration. There will be opportunity Friday afternoon to do it in town. We will be there carbo loading on good beer and tavern food. Need to show up the single speeders on proper race prep..


With the amount of riding I've been doing, showing up the single speeders might be the highlight of my weekend.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Eating - I'm very good at that.

Drinking - well I'm a cheap and easy date. If I look at a label too long or have more than a sip of some adult beverage I get light-headed and giddy. :blush:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Drinking - well I'm a cheap and easy date. If I look at a label too long or have more than a sip of some adult beverage I get light-headed and giddy. :blush:


You'll fit right in.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Two comments:

First: that photo makes me feel the need to bring An Album Cover;

Second: there will be only one vintage class - 1987 and older - in honor of the first year of Keyesville.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Just curious if there is much of a family scene at this event. I might want to bring the wife and boys for some camping and hanging out.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

classen said:


> Just curious if there is much of a family scene at this event. I might want to bring the wife and boys for some camping and hanging out.


I think wives get bored. Boys....how old are they? A couple of the guys bring their boys and if they're old enough I think they have a hoot. There's some language (okay, mostly by me....) but mostly it's a great family scene.

Salsa Luma, Upchuck and Veloculture have brought their wives. Upchuck, Salsa Luma, and Aemmer have brought their kids. So I think they can speak more about it.

I think Aemmer and Upchuck's boys are good ages for going. It was a hoot to root for Aemmer's kid. Fantastic kid that I think had so much fun that he's probably coming again?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm in. As of today the bike I'm bringing is still in Garro's jig. :thumbsup:


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> And lose 30 pounds ...


You can join me, Aemmer, Steve (Retrocowboy) and Don in the unofficial Retro Clydesdale class.



Retrocowboy said:


> I'm right there with ya!


Do you still want that set of Marinnovative brakes that you've asked about the last two years and I keep forgetting about? I'll bring them with me this time, just send me a reminder when it closer to race time.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Vader are you bringing the firewood again?

Sweet project.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You'll fit right in.


it's such a romantic race.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> Second: there will be only one vintage class - 1987 and older - in honor of the first year of Keyesville.


1987 really?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Two classes, ~1987 and ~1995.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Two classes, ~1987 and ~1995.


Nope, not this year according to Sam.

Sam told me only one vintage class this year - bikes from '87 and before.

Unless they've changed it between yesterday and today - which would be great.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I was looking here:
Registration

It'd be super dumb if it was only ~1987. There was what, one rider in that division last year?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I was looking here:
> Registration
> 
> It'd be super dumb if it was only ~1987. There was what, one rider in that division last year?


Yeah I thought the same -but that's 2012 info which is why I contacted Sam, one of the two race organizers and he informed me yesterday that this year there would be only one Vintage class 1987 and older - for the reason I shared above. That info was a verbatim quote from Sam.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow. That kinda sucks. I was going to do the friction only class on my DX. Not that I have any illusions about being a racer or winning but hope to at least be able to keep up.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Yeah I thought the same -but that's 2012 info which is why I contacted Sam, one of the two race organizers and he informed me yesterday that this year there would be only one Vintage class 1987 and older - for the reason I shared above. That info was a verbatim quote from Sam.


I've been searching for parts in order to complete a '93 frame that I have. This change would mean that I can stop looking for a year.

But I hope that "newer" bikes are included to increase the number of riders.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It sounds to me like you need to flood the standard classes with vintage bikes. Make a showing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Yeah I thought the same -but that's 2012 info which is why I contacted Sam, one of the two race organizers and he informed me yesterday that this year there would be only one Vintage class 1987 and older - for the reason I shared above. That info was a verbatim quote from Sam.


We'll fix that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> It sounds to me like you need to flood the standard classes with vintage bikes. Make a showing.


We have more racers in our class than quite a few other classes actually. More than Clydes, more than most of the female classes and I'm pretty sure more than SS. Plus we're more fun to watch.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Tomac wins again! ... oh wait..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> We have more racers in our class than quite a few other classes actually. More than Clydes, more than most of the female classes and I'm pretty sure more than SS. Plus we're more fun to watch.


Ha. That was classic.



laffeaux said:


> I've been searching for parts in order to complete a '93 frame that I have. This change would mean that I can stop looking for a year.


What do you need? I'll be happy to send you stuff.



Vader said:


> I'm in. As of today the bike I'm bringing is still in Garro's jig. :thumbsup:


Sweet!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I was looking here:
> Registration
> 
> It'd be super dumb if it was only ~1987. There was what, one rider in that division last year?


Only one rider at Keyesville with a pre-1987 bike? Might as well just have a "Retrobike" class. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From those photos I'd say the guy in the blue-trimmed jersey and gray skorts might have cheated his way up front - is there a photo just before those showing him ducking under the yellow tape? 

J/K - nice photos of cool bikes and folk having fun. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Only one rider at Keyesville with a pre-1987 bike? Might as well just have a "Retrobike" class. :thumbsup:


Show up pu$$y.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> From those photos I'd say the guy in the blue-trimmed jersey and gray skorts might have cheated his way up front - is there a photo just before those showing him ducking under the yellow tape?
> 
> J/K - nice photos of cool bikes and folk having fun. Good job! :thumbsup:


Hey, that was a legit outside in pass while Ameybrook was stuffing Timmy. Both of them beat me anyway. :|


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Show up pu$$y.


I'll bring Nigel and my British accent. And my Kona of course. 

I'll make it back one of these years.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't want to derail, but as a non-local (non-national, come to that), what's the one event of the calendar that can't be missed? I've read for years about Reseda to the Sea, Keyesville, the Appetite Seminar, Sea Otter, Pearl Pass... Is there one event I can add to my bucket list and share a beer with the majority of you?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mainlyfats said:


> I don't want to derail, but as a non-local (non-national, come to that), what's the one event of the calendar that can't be missed? I've read for years about Reseda to the Sea, Keyesville, the Appetite Seminar, Sea Otter, Pearl Pass... Is there one event I can add to my bucket list and share a beer with the majority of you?


-Not sure about Reseda, but I don't get the impression its super organized or vintage specific.
-Appetite Seminar has big numbers, but falls on T-Giving and isn't vintage specific.
-Sea Otter, massive event, lots of vendors, people, not vintage specific. Might see a bike here or there.
-Pearl Pass....Double Century can tell you about this one. I think he's the only one to do it on a vintage bike.....or at all. 
-Keyesville, vintage specific race class, most of us show up every year, steady or growing number of racers. Definitely beer, lots of old bikes in one place, and good stories. Three days of vintage riding and racing.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

mainlyfats said:


> I don't want to derail, but as a non-local (non-national, come to that), what's the one event of the calendar that can't be missed? I've read for years about Reseda to the Sea, Keyesville, the Appetite Seminar, Sea Otter, Pearl Pass... Is there one event I can add to my bucket list and share a beer with the majority of you?


Regarding Peal Pass... thats a tough event which is certainly not for everyone. Awesome, but physically taxing on bike and body.

All things considered, I have to imagine Keyesville is the best bang for buck event. Three days of great weather, trails, food, people and bikes. Come to race or just come to ride and BS by the fire.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Reseda to the Sea, assuming they do it this year, is only on its fourth year since they revived it. First year had a pretty big turnout including a bunch of the old time locals. Turnout the last two years wasn't up to that level, but if you're fairly local, its a fun ride. I wouldn't plan my vacation around it though.

If you want to meet the most vrc people and see the most old bikes, Keyesville is gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

i've been wanting to do this for a while now, but i'll be skiing in utah that weekend! is it the same weekend every year?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> Reseda to the Sea, assuming they do it this year, is only on its fourth year since they revived it. First year had a pretty big turnout including a bunch of the old time locals. Turnout the last two years wasn't up to that level, but if you're fairly local, its a fun ride. I wouldn't plan my vacation around it though.
> 
> If you want to meet the most vrc people and see the most old bikes, Keyesville is gonna be hard to beat.


Yeah, and they scheduled the Reseda ride on March 10th too. I would have liked to do both this year since I missed them both last year. Looks like I am just doing Keyesville this year. Just put in for Thursday and Friday off.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

s4gobabygo said:


> i've been wanting to do this for a while now, but i'll be skiing in utah that weekend! is it the same weekend every year?


No, they change it. Last year it was the first weekend of April, which was great because the weather was good. This year being at the beginning of March makes it more of a coin toss as to whether we'll be riding in shorts or parkas.

RE: The '87 and older thing, I had planned on riding my Phoenix, but technically it doesn't it doesn't even qualify for the '88 to '95 class, being a '96 frame with older components. Guess I better get my blue Ritchey out of the box and make sure it works, that or the clunker.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Someone needs to talk to the organizers about that. If they're going to do just one class, cutting off at 87 doesn't really work for alot of us who ride vintage. I guess I could ride the FRO again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> Someone needs to talk to the organizers about that. If they're going to do just one class, cutting off at 87 doesn't really work for alot of us who ride vintage. I guess I could ride the FRO again.


Already talking to Sam. I don't think it'll be a problem. I'm also trying to get them to send us off in our own heat for the Short Track too.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> RE: The '87 and older thing, I had planned on riding my Phoenix, but technically it doesn't it doesn't even qualify for the '88 to '95 class, being a '96 frame with older components. Guess I better get my blue Ritchey out of the box and make sure it works, that or the clunker.


I have the opposite problem. My frame is 76 years old but all the parts are modern. I wonder if anyone will care. I don't think so, I could put a motor on the the darn thing and still be slower than most.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Already talking to Sam. I don't think it'll be a problem. I'm also trying to get them to send us off in our own heat for the Short Track too.


It'd be fun to see a comparable vintage mtb race to l'eroica. One where baggies, SPD's and 2012 spaceship helmets are shunned. 

Italy's retro bike race is a cycling classic | Travel | guardian.co.uk


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It'd be fun to see a comparable vintage mtb race to l'eroica. One where baggies, SPD's and 2012 spaceship helmets are shunned.
> 
> Italy's retro bike race is a cycling classic | Travel | guardian.co.uk


No reason to travel all the way to Italy any more... There's a similar ride in Montana: Cino Rider

There's rumblings of a group of us headed up this year. I'll be there for sure.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> No reason to travel all the way to Italy any more... There's a similar ride in Montana: Cino Rider
> 
> There's rumblings of a group of us headed up this year. I'll be there for sure.


That looks great! Going for the Anquetil?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

OK - so Keyesville is where it's at. Got it. Hope to meet you there in 2014.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It'd be fun to see a comparable vintage mtb race to l'eroica. One where baggies, SPD's and 2012 spaceship helmets are shunned.


Gotta be cut-offs, Skid-Lids, and hiking boots.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Where are the toe-strap police when you need them?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Where are the toe-strap police when you need them?


LOL! Are those.....Cook Bros E cranks too? Its not even a period correct build. Jesus.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

(Pearl Pass.... Definitely Pearl Pass 2014....)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Where are the toe-strap police when you need them?
> ]


That is the chief of police for the toe clip department! 

Severe wardrobe adjustments had to be made for extreme Arctic weather that year. It was so cold that year that grown men were sharing blankets I heard.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I love the quote: "it's a tour, but some people will be upset if you tour faster than them."


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

As Don Cook once said, "touring like hell."


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

The Keyesville site is currently showing two vintage classes: 1985 & older, and 1986 - 1995.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> The Keyesville site is currently showing two vintage classes: 1985 & older, and 1986 - 1995.


You going this year Mike?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, E! I'm out. Both of my kids have activities that weekend. I will be on dad duty. I hope to get back to Keyesville some day.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> Hey, E! I'm out. Both of my kids have activities that weekend. I will be on dad duty. I hope to get back to Keyesville some day.


Keep missing them and you might as well give that blue and white bike to me.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you unveiling a new one this year Eric? Maybe something with a really looong top tube?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Unfortunately it looks like I won't be going this year. Yesterday I slipped on some ice while carrying groceries in from the car and wrecked my left hand, and with K-ville only 6 weeks away and bones taking 6 to 8 weeks to heal...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Ouch!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Are you unveiling a new one this year Eric? Maybe something with a really looong top tube?


Maybe.

Race bike will be nothing new (or really exciting). AOTM Otis isn't done yet, but I'm trying to get something else pretty special done in time to show off.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> Unfortunately it looks like I won't be going this year. Yesterday I slipped on some ice while carrying groceries in from the car and wrecked my left hand, and with K-ville only 6 weeks away and bones taking 6 to 8 weeks to heal...


Killin' me Smalls!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Race bike will be nothing new (or really exciting). AOTM Otis isn't done yet, but I'm trying to get something else pretty special done in time to show off.


What might that be


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> What might that be


Not an American Breezer or a P-23.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Killin' me Smalls!


I figured I should post it over here too so guys like EL, Steve, DC, etc would know why I wasn't there (if any of them are going, I haven't been keeping track).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

-Anomie- said:


> I figured I should post it over here too so guys like EL, Steve, DC, etc would know why I wasn't there (if any of them are going, I haven't been keeping track).


I would have made up a better story for you.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

-Anomie- said:


> I figured I should post it over here too so guys like EL, Steve, DC, etc would know why I wasn't there (if any of them are going, I haven't been keeping track).


It seems to me tat 90% of your fingers aren't broken. Why can't you ride?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

And it's official, there are two categories:
- '86 and older
- '87 to '96

Registration looks to be open. (saw it on FaceBook)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

eh hem. Vintage is 96 and older, eh?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> eh hem. Vintage is 96 and older, eh?


The more the merrier, I say.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Wow, '87 to '96 covers QUITE the range of mountain bike technology...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GMF said:


> Wow, '87 to '96 covers QUITE the range of mountain bike technology...


yeah, and I'd say a '96 XC rig is 95% (or more) as competitive a machine as a 2013 XC machine (29" wheels notwithstanding).

Wouldn't really be anything like riding an old bike...


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Keep missing them and you might as well give that blue and white bike to me.


Nice!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, and I'd say a '96 XC rig is 95% (or more) as competitive a machine as a 2013 XC machine (29" wheels notwithstanding).


Have to agree. Functional suspension (front and rear). Solid brakes. Competitive weight.

We'll take them all though..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> eh hem. Vintage is 96 and older, eh?





GMF said:


> Wow, '87 to '96 covers QUITE the range of mountain bike technology...





Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, and I'd say a '96 XC rig is 95% (or more) as competitive a machine as a 2013 XC machine (29" wheels notwithstanding).
> 
> Wouldn't really be anything like riding an old bike...





ameybrook said:


> Have to agree. Functional suspension (front and rear). Solid brakes. Competitive weight.
> 
> We'll take them all though..


People who don't show up don't get to gripe about the age brackets.

I'm stoked on a venue that has vintage at all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Officially registered for the Stage Race, Vintage 87-96 class. 

Don't worry, I'm on a full rigid bike from 1990.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> People who don't show up don't get to gripe about the age brackets.
> 
> I'm stoked on a venue that has vintage at all.


haha. I agree. It's a cool thing and way better than no event. If I had my way, it'd be strictly 80s bikes and attire only. But then that'd probably be a small group...

Ameybrook, I was mostly thinking hardtail rather and front and rear...

Here's a 1996 rig that I wouldn't hesitate to race on today:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. I agree. It's a cool thing and way better than no event. If I had my way, it'd be strictly 80s bikes and attire only. But then that'd probably be a small group...
> 
> Ameybrook, I was mostly thinking hardtail rather and front and rear...
> 
> Here's a 1996 rig that I wouldn't hesitate to race on today:


Totally. We could be really strict but it might ultimately turn away those on the fringe or just getting into vintage. Since its more about the fun of it....we gotta let it slide and just lead by example with the bikes we bring.

You, uh....talkin' about the bike right?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Registered + 2 pint glasses


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

You're suppose to win the pint glasses.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> You're suppose to win the pint glasses.


You're supposed to win trophies.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> You're suppose to win the pint glasses.


Reminds me of the joke about "Potentially" vs. "Realistically"


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You're supposed to win trophies.


You can't drink beer with those.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> You can't drink beer with those.


True. The only thing I've been able to do with them is collect dust and give spiders a place to make webs.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I decided to ride slower just so I didn't have to carry those on the airplane ride home.

And this year I can't even come. Bummer.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

DoubleCentury said:


> I decided to ride slower just so I didn't have to carry those on the airplane ride home.


Mind if I adopt that excuse, uh I mean statement? :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Registered. Lets walk this sucker, one lap or two.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

With trophies like that I can just make one and lie.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Registered. Lets walk this sucker, one lap or two.


Thats pretty much how the whole weekend is. We all fcukin' PIN IT everywhere we go. Even if its just to ride to the port-a-potty. Like a bunch of fluorescent sewing machines.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That was RAD!!!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats pretty much how the whole weekend is. We all fcukin' PIN IT everywhere we go. Even if its just to ride to the port-a-potty. Like a bunch of fluorescent sewing machines.


Great ...  :madman: There goes $70.

I'll be watching from the sidelines ...

Maybe that blond from the clip above will show up to console me ... Or some dark skinned hottie...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

What movie is that clip from? And why are they on BMX bikes and not CX bikes?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I figured it was RAD, but i've never seen it, so don't know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You guys haven't seen RAD?! That's like not seeing Breaking Away.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I haven't seen either. Breaking away was super boring.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> I haven't seen either. Breaking away was super boring.


You're dead to me


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hollister said:


> You're dead to me


Sigh. I guess that's better than catch fire and die.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Seen BMX Bandits, does that count? And Some episodes of Pacific blue...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! You guys are tough. I guess I won't admit to never seeing RAD nor making it through Breaking Away. 
Ill should bring my Nomex Keyesville.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, if a "_roll call_" exists for this years race, sadly I am officially out for this year...

I managed to cross a somewhat delayed family getaway in Tahoe with an earlier than anticipated race. All year I look forward to trekking the family north for the snow getaway and I also spent all of this year anticipating and building for the Keyesville Classic. I wish I could do both!!! :madman:

Hope you all have a blast and I cannot wait to see all the pictures. I *will* be there next year, P22 in hand. :thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, it is kinda on your way to Tahoe. Just sayin'.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> Well, it is kinda on your way to Tahoe. Just sayin'.


Ya, I wish it was that easy!

Driving back from Tahoe on race day. Will be 300 miles away!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Keyesville or a family ski trip to Tahoe?

Benster has his priorities right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Keyesville or a family ski trip to Tahoe?
> Benster has his priorities right. :thumbsup:


Skiing is not better than Mountain Biking IMO. But when it involves the whole family...sometimes you have to sacrifice.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Skiing is not better than Mountain Biking IMO. But when it involves the whole family...sometimes you have to sacrifice.


What he said!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Benster said:


> What he said!!


You must suck at skiing.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

jeff said:


> You must suck at skiing.


Ahh, not too bad. I think I am better at drinking beer by the fire!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hand in hand they go skiing and beer.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ba skiing...where the brake! Me no like, GF seems to love it though.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, and I'd say a '96 XC rig is 95% (or more) as competitive a machine as a 2013 XC machine (29" wheels notwithstanding).
> 
> Wouldn't really be anything like riding an old bike...


My slowest lap in six years was on my Turner Flux so I'm happy to ride vintage, even against modern bikes. That said, I was planning to ride my '96 Phoenix this year. 



laffeaux said:


> It seems to me tat 90% of your fingers aren't broken. Why can't you ride?


I saw an orthopedic surgeon today who said the other 10% should be healed in 4 to 6 weeks, so technically my hand should be healed by then. However, 4 to 6 weeks with no riding is hardly the way to get in shape. I'd rather wait till Annadel (where I broke my OTHER hand 2 years ago) and enjoy the ride without feeling like I was dragging a piano around.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Welp, my 1995 Snakepit Killer is almost ready.


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Welp, my 1995 Snakepit Killer is almost ready.


That hurts my eyes.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Are you going FB?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aemmer said:


> Are you going FB?


Haha, please. He is soooo above going.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

If I arrive around 7PM on Thursday the 7th into Burbank, best advice for Thursday evening and Friday?
Can I walk/ride the course on Friday?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> If I arrive around 7PM on Thursday the 7th into Burbank, best advice for Thursday evening and Friday?
> Can I walk/ride the course on Friday?


I'm assuming you've got a hotel room in town? A couple of the guys who fly in get a room at a particular hotel (they'll have to say which, I don't recall).

A few come in to town Thursday and we do a group pre-ride on Friday afternoon. Walk the course...you're funny.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Walk the course...you're funny.


Well, we would always walk the track the day before a car race if it was a road course I'd not been on before. The "Bus Stop" at WGI comes up might quick at 183mph :eekster:

A group pre-ride on Friday sounds good - I'll try not to embarrass myself too much.

Thanks


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

CCMDoc - what airline? I'm coming in the exact same time.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ameybrook,

I'm coming in on United


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Southwest. See you at Bag Claim.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I wish. Can't make it this year. Just posting a photo I found funny and made me think of the 96 and under class. 

You guys have fun and don't let Rumpfy take home all the glory again.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I wish. Can't make it this year. Just posting a photo I found funny and made me think of the 96 and under class.
> 
> You guys have fun and don't let Rumpfy take home all the glory again.


I'll represent the "old fat guy" contingency and plan to "squid" Rumpfy every chance I get.

For those who are not familiar with the term it refers to, while on a training ride, reaching out and rotating your teammates thumb shifter to a position that leaves him stuck in place as you fly by.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I'll represent the "old fat guy" contingency and plan to "squid" Rumpfy every chance I get.
> 
> For those who are not familiar with the term it refers to, while on a training ride, reaching out and rotating your teammates thumb shifter to a position that leaves him stuck in place as you fly by.


I'll be en garde sucka!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Less than a month away and I am fcukin' stoked!

Get your flight, get your time off, get your ass to Keyesville!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Bike:








*CHECK*

Nike Poobahs, Original Team Brooklyn attire, Etto Helmet: *CHECK*

Registration: *CHECK*

SciScon Aerotec Evolution: *CHECK*

United tickets-arrival 7:33PM 3/7/2013 *CHECK*

Getting this in the mail today:









*FREAKING BULLSH$&!*

Yes I threw a tantrum
Yes I yelled at the dogs 
Yes I pounded the table, countertop and door
Yes I calmed down when my daughter said "But I thought you would be happy because we will all be together for something happy instead of another funeral" because 2012 saw a few of them in our family ...

So I have some soul searching to do and family persuading if I decide to come out.

Very disappointed at the moment ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me help.

Bicycles:










Your family will understand!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Switching silver Grafton Speed Controllers over to Mag Lites now.

Questions for you VRCers:

Blue disc or clear?

Silver or Black Control Tech Stix Lite bar ends?

New tires (Timbuk II, Smoke amber wall new release) or old (Cousins, Dawgs or Psychos)?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> CCMDoc - what airline? I'm coming in the exact same time.


I arrive on United into Burbank at 7:33 on Thursday the 7th. Flight out on Sunday is at 12:39.

I have a car reserved if you want to drive together and those times work for you.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> I arrive on United into Burbank at 7:33 on Thursday the 7th. Flight out on Sunday is at 12:39.
> 
> I have a car reserved if you want to drive together and those times work for you.


I'm staying locally Thursday night and driving Friday morning. Thanks for the offer though.

2pm -ish preride everyone! See you up there, assuming you get your priorities straight 

Oh, and blue disc.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> I'm staying locally Thursday night and driving Friday morning. Thanks for the offer though.
> 
> 2pm -ish preride everyone! See you up there, assuming you get your priorities straight
> 
> Oh, and blue disc.


Anomie said I'd suffer an "Anomie" if I didn't get my priorities straight ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Switching silver Grafton Speed Controllers over to Mag Lites now.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


After messing with some speed controllers all weekend I am starting to think they look better than they work.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Anomie said I'd suffer an "Anomie" if I didn't get my priorities straight ...


Did...you not tell your family you were flying to Ca. to race old bikes?

Blue disk, silver CT's, Psychos unless you can find Hound Dawgs.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I told my wife and daughter who acquiesced. Tell the rest if my family? You don't know anything about Italians from Brooklyn, NY do you ...

Have the Dawgs and other bits.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Is this one old enough for you FB?










Ready to ride!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Is this one old enough for you FB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! She's beautiful. We need more pics. Hopefully youre not putting the Speed Controllers on this one. 

Have fun out there and show the Rumpfmeister who's boss.

I may have some black hoops for ya.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Give me a few days. Catching an airplane.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Have fun out there and show the Rumpfmeister who's boss.


Aemmer knows how to handle a bike pretty durn good! All that PNW tech riding.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

So should I bring DVDs of the 90-92 Worlds/Grundig/NORBA/JEEP races that I originally taped from ESPN television broadcasts? Would need a means of playing them ...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

no you should send them to me!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Email your address to me again and I'll make a copy for you and put them in the mail.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love it! She's beautiful. We need more pics. Hopefully youre not putting the Speed Controllers on this one.
> 
> Have fun out there and show the Rumpfmeister who's boss.
> 
> I may have some black hoops for ya.


+ 1


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Changing out ceramic rims. This wheel is strangely *MUCH* louder as is freewheels 










Plan for Trail Dawg front and Hound Dawg rear (this one might be a bit dry so may reconsider that decision).

Still haven't changed Sunday flight to later in the day.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Changing out ceramic rims. This wheel is strangely *MUCH* louder as is freewheels
> 
> Plan for Trail Dawg front and Hound Dawg rear (this one might be a bit dry so may reconsider that decision).
> 
> Still haven't changed Sunday flight to later in the day.


Can't wait to throw a leg over that bike. There's always spare parts/tires/tools/etc around camp if anything goes south.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Can't wait to throw a leg over that bike. There's always spare parts/tires/tools/etc around camp if anything goes south.


First time on the Merlin version? Have you never ridden mine? I should have let you after you letting me rally your Mustang and Bronco. 

Looks like a nice rig, CCMDoc!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> First time on the Merlin version? Have you never ridden mine? I should have let you after you letting me rally your Mustang and Bronco.
> Looks like a nice rig, CCMDoc!


I think I rode yours around the block a long time ago...which I think is about as much as you've ridden it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I think I rode yours around the block a long time ago...which I think is about as much as you've ridden it!


Mine's been on at least three real rides! Gotta be careful with history.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Can't wait to throw a leg over that bike. There's always spare parts/tires/tools/etc around camp if anything goes south.


Excellent but hopefully I'll need none of that.

Is yours making the trip?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Mine's been on at least three real rides! Gotta be careful with history.


True ... But if you use it to win a few races you get to re-write history - as winners always do


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Registered....Friday afternoon group ride around the course anyone?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

In!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Retrocowboy said:


> Registered....Friday afternoon group ride around the course anyone?


I'll do my best to make the Friday pre-ride. A later start is better for me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In as well.

I'm getting on the road earlier this year, but we had day lights savings last year.

Pre-ride, set up, KRBC for dinner per our usual.










Middle fingers and pizza on Sat night.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

In.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Green with envy... Have a blast everyone! Cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Getting excited! Looks like the weather will be ok for the weekend! Rain on Wed and Thurs so the trails should be nice and tacky for the weekend!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Very jealous of you guys! Looks fun and would love to do it... We'd both like to go back to the US and check out some more parts of it. This could be just the excuse...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm spending the morning doing final bike prep. I'm bringing two bikes. Hopefully one of them will work well enough to race.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The weather will be perfect because I will not be there. You're welcome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ready for Keyesville? Fcukin' right I am. (now I'm showin' off PY!  )


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Ready for Keyesville? Fcukin' right I am. (now I'm showin' off PY!  )


Now that's a nice lineup. 
I'm only bringing one bike :blush:
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

That is not fair


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

At least we will know where Rumpfy is all weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

Whats the bike in the center, don't remember seeing that one?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

shawnw said:


> Whats the bike in the center, don't remember seeing that one?


Banned


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

hollister said:


> Banned


LOL, wait let me find my glasses.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you going to stash them along the course, so as each one breaks you have a back-up to break?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Are you going to stash them along the course, so as each one breaks you have a back-up to break?


Wouldn't hurt.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Are you going to stash them along the course, so as each one breaks you have a back-up to break?


Oohh - sorta like an Easter egg hunt. 
Do I get to keep what I find?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

From the Keyesville FaceBook feed:

_USAC rule: "For MTB downhill and 4X events, a full-face helmet must be worn".
We know this will not be welcome news for some of you. We will work on getting some demo helmets, but please plan to have a full face helmet for the DH stage. The upside: it will save your face if things go wrong._

Hmmm... this may very well change the vintage race.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

No full-face here. 

Maybe we'll have to pass an initial fitness exam to race the XC on Sunday?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Oohh - sorta like an Easter egg hunt.
> Do I get to keep what I find?


I'm going to hide them extra super good.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

can see it now, Rumpfy race machine:


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

When did the XC change from 1 lap to 2 for Vintage? Us old fat guys protest!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

They're trying to challenge ameybrook.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Gotta put in a half day at the office but I'll be there for Friday's preride.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Bring firewood please...And your bike....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Dibs on usual parking/camping spot.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Dibs on usual parking/camping spot.


I guess VRC guys aren't so good with change...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL! Terrible with it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Whats the bike in the center, don't remember seeing that one?


It's a Tomac Raleigh Titanium replica w/ a miniature frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> It's a Tomac Raleigh Titanium replica w/ a miniature frame.


Hey hey....17.5/18" is not miniature. Just looks small next to the 20" C-26. :|


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Hey hey....17.5/18" is not miniature. Just looks small next to the 20" C-26. :|


You had the real thing.. the 19in. though the 17.5 is my size as well.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

In


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Staying late finishing up work tonight. On the road tomorrow evening:



















Road trip. Sunny California..... Right? It's always sunny in Ca..... No really....


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm out.
Bit of a family medical emergency requiring plates and screws just hours ago forced some re-prioritization. 
Very disappointed. 
Someone please pick up my registration package and 2 mugs and let me know shipping costs to send them to me as "almost" momentos.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> You had the real thing.. the 19in. though the 17.5 is my size as well.


Both were the real thing (or at least Litespeed made Sigs)...this one just fits me better (IMO).



hollister said:


> In


F Ya!



halaburt said:


> Yup.


F ya!



Aemmer said:


> Staying late finishing up work tonight. On the road tomorrow evening:
> 
> Road trip. Sunny California..... Right? It's always sunny in Ca..... No really....


F ya!



CCMDoc said:


> I'm out.
> Bit of a family medical emergency requiring plates and screws just hours ago forced some re-prioritization.
> Very disappointed.
> Someone please pick up my registration package and 2 mugs and let me know shipping costs to send them to me as "almost" momentos.


F nooo! We were all lookin' forward to meeting the new guy and putting the screws to ya out there. Next year....you'll just have to suffer through the Afterglow thread. We'll make sure you get your stuff.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> F nooo! We were all lookin' forward to meeting the new guy and putting the screws to ya out there. Next year....you'll just have to suffer through the Afterglow thread. We'll make sure you get your stuff.


I'm keeping your beer glasses


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sorry to have stolen your opportunity to have great fun at my expense. 

Of course that would have lasted only until I powered past you on the climb in the second lap. 

My skinny ass and the sound of my Hugi-hubbed blue TDD would have been the last you knew of me before the finish line where I'd be waiting and waving you in with the infamous Rumpfy one-finger salute.

Well, that's how I envisioned it ...

I am about to learn the disadvantages of a split-level home with a hobbled spouse. She never wanted it to begin with and I talked her into one. 

Looking forward to the post race misery I will experience as I pour through the photos - and I expect a lot of them with at least one "tribute" to me!

As far as the mugs, Hollister you might have the pleasure of meeting my cousin Vito. He is sort of an orthopedic surgeon and works on knees, mostly.

Have a GREAT time! Be safe and take lots of pictures.

Paul


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dah! That sucks, man. I hope she has a speedy recovery, but what terrible timing. 

....need someone to take over your registration?  (no guarantee I would actually place ahead of ER)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> (no guarantee I would actually place ahead of ER)


You might actually. Depends on how much you've been riding.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Seriously, not much at all. The workaday world has been insanely busy of late.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Well,
Unpacked the bike and equipment as well as the DVDs that I packed ('90 Worlds, 92 Big Bear, 92 Mt Snow, 1st Grundig series races 1-4, Mammoth Mountain, 1st World Cup finals, 92 World Championship, Rebok Eliminator).

I'll be watching them while thinking of you guys (and girl) - at least until tomorrow when I will face helping my wife recover from this (broken fibula and unstable ankle mortise is the problem):


















*BE SAFE, HAVE FUN (not mutually exclusive)*


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Tell me she didn't do that as a cry for attention from her birthday-ingoring, bike-obsessed husband.

/conspiracy theory


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Together since April 6th, 1981. 
She would only have to ask and I wouldn't go.

On the other hand, you could be right!! Some people will do anything for attention ...
In this case one of my mastiffs left his toy on the steps - the toy she slipped on, everted her ankle (very uncommon to evert) leading to this.

You're a genius! The dogs do love me and I bet they conspired to keep me home because only I ever slip them pizza crusts - mommy NEVER does!

Perhaps Cosmo


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm still keeping the beer glasses


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Or perhaps Goliath









Hollister:
Is that a Rhodesian Ridgeback puppy?

And

No, you're not ...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Hungarian Vizsla



















And don't worry, I'll replace em with some nice reusable solo cups..


----------



## Retrocowboy (May 16, 2006)

Be there Thurs afternoon. Looking forward to hanging with Aemmer and Datawhacker tomorrow night. Looks like rain for at least part of Friday, but hopefully clear off for the preride. Weekend weather looks good, especially Sunday! I'm bringing SOME firewood, someone bring some more!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

hollister said:


> Hungarian Vizsla
> 
> And don't worry, I'll replace em with some nice reusable solo cups..


Ahhh Vizsla - only ever saw two in the fur - a pair when I was in RI. Beautiful dogs.

Solo cups?!?!rft:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

IN!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

It's snowing like a mother here in the SoCal mountains. Down to 2000' and supposed to continue through the weekend. 

If I can dig the bike packed car out, I'm in. If I can't, I went snowboarding.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

laffeaux said:


> From the Keyesville FaceBook feed:
> 
> _USAC rule: "For MTB downhill and 4X events, a full-face helmet must be worn".
> We know this will not be welcome news for some of you. We will work on getting some demo helmets, but please plan to have a full face helmet for the DH stage. The upside: it will save your face if things go wrong._
> ...


The rules on the Keysville site don't mention anything about a full face helmet. It just has to be ANSI approved. I don't have a facebook.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy crap - just looked at the weather in Lake Isabella - same as here in New Jersey! Just got 6" snow here. 
Is it really 32 degrees there now? :eekster:
Saturday looks only marginally better.
At least Sunday looks like perfect racing weather :thumbsup: Kick some ass, VRC gang!!! I'm with you in mind and soul.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ha, it was 32 here yesterday...and will be today, in fact been 30 all week and for most of next week...too bad thats 30C, I'm melting.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Ha, it was 32 here yesterday...and will be today, in fact been 30 all week and for most of next week...too bad thats 30C, I'm melting.


Great temperature ... For the beach.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

yo-Nate-y said:


> IN!


So which bike is the Keyesville ride?

BTW - that's about the only situation where being sandwiched between two "Fats" would make me smile.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Bringing all three, likely riding the Yo Eddy. I missed Friday pre-ride and rain due to work, but I am heading out tomorrow morning


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cold as balls here. Rad bikes. Weather improving.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Cold as balls here. Rad bikes.


Any CT FS?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

He didn't say "cool-ass balls" .... that's basically the Bat Signal for Control Techs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Cold as balls here. Rad bikes. Weather improving.


Oh, your monitoring the forum, we were going to talk trash about you while you were gone


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mik_git said:


> Any CT FS?





yo-Nate-y said:


> He didn't say "cool-ass balls" .... that's basically the Bat Signal for Control Techs.


LOL. All that hot air would warm ya guys right up!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Oh, your monitoring the forum, we were going to talk trash about you while you were gone


I enjoy it more when he's here.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I enjoy it more when he's here.


You need to be there to keep him warm! :lol:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

If I could email you all some of the heat here, I would. (only if you send some cold my way)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> You need to be there to keep him warm! :lol:


Uhhh ...

I didn't realize it was _that_ kind of camp-out.

I now understand the baggy shorts.

Sending some *dry heat* voodoo chants out to Keyesville and wishing I were there with my roastin' hot chestnuts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe they should change the name to "Brokeback Keyesville".


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

shawnw said:


> Maybe they should change the name to "Brokeback Keyesville".


I prefer this version:


----------

